# power commander maps question



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

i am a newbie and have a question about pcv maps

can i take a pcIII map for pcV ?

next i become pcV and hmf exhaust and i need a good map for, but my pcV dealer in poland have only the factory setting for kvf 750




sorry for my englisch:08:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats ok Man....When you open up your PCV software there is a tab on the top left that says file. Click on that and there is an option that say import PC3 map. Hope that helps.


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

thx
i will try it


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

Poland? Cool! Any chance you'd post some pictures? Some with some pretty girls would be even better!


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

some grils from poland atv forum

http://www.atvpolska.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=33829

i hope its pretty enough


----------



## Cabbie (Feb 26, 2011)

*pcIII maps on pcv*

I tried to use the pcIII maps on my 09 brute force using pcv it didn't work said the #didn't match. I also can only get a stock and zero map from power commander website no dynojet tuners even close to me


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you try what I posted above?


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

import pcIII maps to pcV is really easy but you must save the importet map before sent it to pcV
i run my pcV with t4 exhaust map now
next i will try some other maps from download section


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad it worked for you....


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

so i try all maps from download section and find the best map i think
the power, torque is very good but sometime my exhaust make backfire

is the map still good for me?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

derhund said:


> so i try all maps from download section and find the best map i think
> the power, torque is very good but sometime my exhaust make backfire
> 
> is the map still good for me?


It shouldn't backfire. What all mods do you have?


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

only twinair filter, hmf peformance with quiet core, pcV


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

its only fireing back when i going stop but not always
never by acceleration


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

derhund said:


> only twinair filter, hmf peformance with quiet core, pcV


I would just load the map they have for yours.


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

this is the map and think its the best for my setup
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=361

i tested other but this feel like the best

maybe is this a gasoline quality problem ?


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

what you think? which map from download section is the best for my setup?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That one "should" make it run richer...cause the Swamp Series doen't flow fast as the one you have now. Maybe I missed i but I couldn't find a PC3 or 5 map with your pipe.....let me see if I have one or can find one.


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

i know, there is no map for hmf performence in the download section
maybe you can really find one for my setup
I would be thankful for help


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will look around on the net tonight when I have more time to search.


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

ok, thx


----------



## scottmccarron (Apr 9, 2011)

guys, I just installed the PCV on my 09 Brute. I need a good Map, but I am having a hard time finding one. Can you guys please help.

supertrapp mudslinger.
clutch kit.
27' zilla's
2" lift


----------



## derhund (Jan 17, 2011)

now i have autotune installed
i set target AFR to 12,8

is this ok?


----------

